# Fluval Spec V- too strong for betta



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

A quick alternative would be to take a sponge, cut a small hole in it, and fit it over the outlet nozzle. That should diffuse the the flow a bit and help your betta.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Should have no issue turning the pump off for a few minutes while you pull the tube off and put a few holes in it. I recommend this if you have a heater in that compartment.

The sponge over the outflow is the best option though. It really diffuses the flow but still keeps a healthy flow going.

As a last note, you probably know but just in case, the pump itself has a slider that lets you reduce flow as well. It basically blocks more and more of the opening through which the impeller pulls water. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasongrey (Feb 10, 2017)

as an owner of both spec iii and spec V i will say that the outflow is a bit too strong for the betta even if aiming against the glass. 
get in there and move stuff around, you wont disturb much as its all in the back compartment and i feel its good to get your fish used to your hands in the tanks.
i do think that the best way to go is to poke holes in the tube, but dont poke too many, my local hardware store did not carry the exact size tubing when i poked a few too many. 
i did not like using sponge to diffuse as it collects gunk and its one more thing to have to clean. additionally that back compartment filter area where the pump is at suffers from a dead spot and water does not circulate. like natemcnutty said poking holes as described is especially good for a heater, but even without a heater the circulating water will eliminate biofilm and other grossness that happen in deadspots like the specs suffer from. even with fish that like more flow i would poke holes in the tube.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

jasongrey said:


> as an owner of both spec iii and spec V i will say that the outflow is a bit too strong for the betta even if aiming against the glass.
> get in there and move stuff around, you wont disturb much as its all in the back compartment and i feel its good to get your fish used to your hands in the tanks.
> i do think that the best way to go is to poke holes in the tube, but dont poke too many, my local hardware store did not carry the exact size tubing when i poked a few too many.
> i did not like using sponge to diffuse as it collects gunk and its one more thing to have to clean. additionally that back compartment filter area where the pump is at suffers from a dead spot and water does not circulate. like natemcnutty said poking holes as described is especially good for a heater, but even without a heater the circulating water will eliminate biofilm and other grossness that happen in deadspots like the specs suffer from. even with fish that like more flow i would poke holes in the tube.


Just a couple of notes on the tubing:

1) Fluval will send you a free replacement if you ask
2) 1/2 PEX pipe that has been properly de-burred makes a really nice, tight fit.

Since I don't run a heater in my Spec V, I created a quasi-Griggs reactor inside the pump compartment using PEX and plastic fittings. It's a really tight fit, but 3x 1/2" PEX pipes with stainless steel clamps all facing inward is working well for me. Just a touch of mist starting around 15ppm CO2...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdaJiv (Aug 18, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> Just a couple of notes on the tubing:
> 
> 1) Fluval will send you a free replacement if you ask
> 2) 1/2 PEX pipe that has been properly de-burred makes a really nice, tight fit.
> ...




Can you post some pictures of the reactor in the pump compartment and some more details please?


CDA Enterprises


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

^ second this motion lol


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Sorry, was at a conference and didn't really have time to post until now. I will try to take pictures on Monday once I get to work and post them. 

Looking at my Google Keep, I have the measurements that it took 3x 7" pipes (though I remember trimming a couple down now), 2x connector pieces of pipe, and I think I modified the plastic PEX connectors to be short enough to fit.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

As promised, here are a couple of shots of my quazi-Grigg's style reactor. I had made 3x 7" long 1/2" PEX tubes and 2x 1" long 1/2" PEX tubes, and I thought I had used the stainless steel crimps but apparently did not... I purchased those black plastic PEX eblows, cut them shorter so they would fit butted up against each other with 2.25" of space, and used an 11/64" drill to make the hole for the airline tubing. I pulled the airline tubing through and pulled it a ways out, put a chopstick tip in the end, and then pulled it back to center inside the PEX tube. I run this at one notch below the maximum flow as it did allow for quite a bit of mist at maximum flow. My future dream (if I get a 3D printer for Christmas), is to make a couple of U connectors from 1/2" PEX to 3/4" PEX, so I can get rid of the elbows and have a slightly slower flow through the injecting tube.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

@natemcnutty Nice, bigger diameter tubing would allow you to increase the pump flow rate. That's the standard Spec V pump correct? 
Check you local libraries for 3D printing services, mine here in Columbus will print for the cost of materials and a small fee. If you'd like to draw up some .stl files I'll have them printed for you. You'll just have to assemble the duplicate parts and ship one back to me haha.

Now how to also fit my heater in there too... lol 
@betta-mom apologies for high-jacking your thread


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Vinster8108 said:


> @natemcnutty Nice, bigger diameter tubing would allow you to increase the pump flow rate. That's the standard Spec V pump correct?
> Check you local libraries for 3D printing services, mine here in Columbus will print for the cost of materials and a small fee. If you'd like to draw up some .stl files I'll have them printed for you. You'll just have to assemble the duplicate parts and ship one back to me haha.
> 
> Now how to also fit my heater in there too... lol
> ...


Yes, standard Spec V pump. I'm OK with reduced flow since the CRS were getting blown around, but it would be nice to go higher than about 10-15 ppm without blowing bubbles everywhere. That's where I think the larger diameter tubing would help because it would slow the flow in that tube alone for better dwell time without affecting overall flow.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breaking_betta (Jul 4, 2016)

CobraGuppy said:


> A quick alternative would be to take a sponge, cut a small hole in it, and fit it over the outlet nozzle. That should diffuse the the flow a bit and help your betta.


This is what we do on all our Fluval Specs for bettas. I buy some black filter foam and then snip into it with scissors until I create a hole to slide over the outlet. I trim away in certain areas so most of the water flow releases upwards for surface movement. I make several and swap them out occasionally to keep them clean. If the sponge builds up algae, I'll lay an old gift card over that area on the lid to block light on the sponge.


----------

